# QLD: 13/03/2012 Upper Coomera River - Super Fresh



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

Decided it was adventure time today and took a trip out to Sharp Park at Witheren, Canungra. Packed the inflatable Sevylor kayak and some light tackle in search of the odd bass...though today I think they were all on holidays. I've never been out this way before so I wasn't too sure what to expect, was super excited to go exploring up some fresh water, marching up rapids in search of fish. Plus it had been 12 months since I had used the inflatable so I thought it was best to get some use out of it ;-)










The conditions were excellent, the creek was running and there was plenty of life. There were so many water dragons around too, they were jumping out of the trees hanging over the water and grabbing bugs, I even saw a platypus, an ele and the odd turtle...but no fish. Oh, and a little brown snake swam within feet of the kayak! :shock: Was a bit of excitement.

I flicked in a few lures but no fish, it was such a nice place to have a paddle I decided to take a few pictures -


















The water was so clear...



















A nice day out, had a good paddle...might try down stream a next time.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful stretch of water. Shame the fish were a no show.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ryan did you try your Scorpion35 while in there?

Have been to Sharp Park for a picnic but never taken the kayak, but it certainly looked good in the pics mate


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Ryan did you try your Scorpion35 while in there?
> 
> Have been to Sharp Park for a picnic but never taken the kayak, but it certainly looked good in the pics mate


Hi Dodge,

I did take the new lures up there for a go, no luck with them though. I did have a water dragon eyeing one of them off when I threw it out under some heavy tree cover :lol: Had to put it out of the water before he had a chance to latch onto it :shock: Might have another go out at Hinze when the weather clears up.

It's a very nice area there, well worth a trip up the creek. Just be aware that there was about 6 or 7 sets of rapids that I carried the kayak up...easy with the inflatable but wouldn't want to do it with the heavy Moken outfit. Might consider doing an overnight camping trip there too, could be good to have a flick in there at night. On my way back coming out of Canungra I stopped off on the side of the road to check out a little spot at Canungra Creek, not sure what they were but there was BIG fish swimming around the bridge... Was very tempting but the thought of wading through 9 foot high grass to get to them wasn't very appealing :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> Hey Ryan , Looks like you had a great day out. I would have thought some of those runs in the pictures you posted would've popped the ol blow up . I'd have liked to have seen the moken in that back drop
> 
> Jamie


I reckon down stream would probably deliver a bit better, going to give it a go next week if I get the chance. Not sure if the Moken would be so much fun pulling it up those rapids :lol: I can see it sulking in the back room, will take it out soon for a run on the bream I think ;-)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Gday mate,down stream in the army barracks there is a big weir i don't think your ever going to get bass above it.
I've fished many times myself for no fish as i have a mate that lives on the river,below the weir is the gorge but it is on army land so it's a no go zone,but there's bass in there if your game ;-) might want to wear some kevlar.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

clarkey said:


> Gday mate,down stream in the army barracks there is a big weir i don't think your ever going to get bass above it.
> I've fished many times myself for no fish as i have a mate that lives on the river,below the weir is the gorge but it is on army land so it's a no go zone,but there's bass in there if your game ;-) might want to wear some kevlar.


If I get caught I'll just say "I know nothing" :lol:


----------

